# Tomoka River/Tomoka Basin - 6-23-13



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

My buddy and made our first trip to Tomoka yesterday. We didn't have high expectations due to a full moon and lack of experience with the area. We arrived during the last of the outgoing tide and tried fishing the outflow of the creeks and cuts upriver. We saw and heard lots of activity (fish busting bait up against the marsh grass) but they weren't impressed by our efforts.

We moved out into the basin and found some oyster beds in shallow water near the spoil islands. We were fishing artificials ... jigs with soft plastics, spoons and jerkbaits. We landed nothing, but a boat 100 yards away was pulling in trout like no tomorrow. They were free-lining live bait (pogies it looked like) and we watched them boat a few dozen, with some very impressive fish mixed in. We tired of the humiliation and moved back to the river since the tide was moving in nicely.

We found a few mosquito canals with fish working bait schools. We watched reds charging bait but they wanted nothing to do with us. We also saw what I think were snooklets working but they ignored us as well. The wind picked up late morning and our frustration level followed. We packed up and limped away with our hats pulled low to hide our embarrassment. It sure looks like a very fishy place, though you couldn't prove it by watching us!
:'(


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't feel bad. I can count the number of fish I've caught in the basin on 2 fingers. One under slot red and one underslot trout.
I'm sure there are fish to be caught there, but I'm not sure where.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Fished it one from the side of the road at 95 driving by in 30
Min I jumped 3 smaller tarpon landed a snook
And a largemouth never
Fished downriver


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Last of the outgoing tide was about 10 am.
Too late in the day for the basin.
This time of year I have to be there before dawn
and head home when the sun clears the trees on the east side of the ICW.
Those fish really don't like the sun in their eyes.


----------

